# 100% B110 restoration project



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!!!

This is my first post, I'm from Portugal and I'm very proud to have a Datsun!!!
I hope I can learn and teach some stuff with you!!!

Now the story of my RENEW B110!!!

My 1200 was bought on November 2004, and after that it broke 3 differentials!!!
The car apparently looks very good, but the true is that he was not that good!!! Some paint problems, engine troubles, rust problems and many other things!

I painted for new, but after some years I understood that I've nada a big mistake, so I will give Him a second chance, eternal life, as you can see by the photos...

My project is for renew the old parts, fix him from about the problems and of course, lead it to the closest possible to the original!!!

I hope you enjoy it as I...

Today I'll put the photos from the other day and then I'll keep ths post updated!!!

Datsun Rules...
Mário


This is the only I'have got from where the car was...











Engine repair, yet with the original paint!













































































































Then I painted like this!!! 
In the beginning it looked vry well, but...
The interiors were not the correct ones, and now they are being restored!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

This is a front view with some parts gone...reday to go to the bone...sorry, screw!!!










One little thing to repair, the car was crashed in this place!!!










No problem here...



















This seat support was broken...now corrected...










In the back!!!



















Some holes...soon will be fixed



















And the problem that originate the differential to broke, from side to side, the wheels were 2 cm's different itselves!!! here a sign of crash!!!

But look, all the bodywork shrinked...



















And again...










More holes...





































This one is nerar the front window...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

This was the worst part, look at my B110 without lamps...all had been cutted off!!!




























The handbrake support was broken too!!!










On the back window, only rust, nothing to worry about!!!









And now, one rebuilt part!!!





























And the doors...it seems nothig bad...but you will see...you won't believe it!!!





























And a side view!!!











Now look at the amazing ton of fibre I took from the car...





















These are new parts!!! Ready to substitute the older ones!!!










The interior was brand new!!!










Do you remember this?










And now??? Looks gvrey good!!! The mechanic made the parts handmade!!! As yuo will see futurely!!! It's one of the best doing restorations on bodyworks!!!










And inside?










The part finished!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And a final image!!! The door ready to be protected wtih some primary paint!!!










This was rusty...and Sr. Vitorino substitute it again!!!

First...










Then...










The back is almost ready...just a few porminors and it be brand new!!!










The shape to aply!!!










And on the other side, the part ready to "glue" in the car...










And here is "the doctor" the master, Sr. Vitorino!!!
There are no longer men like this!!!










I'll hope you enjoy it as much as me!!!

Datsun Rulles
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello Everybody!!!
Thank you for the comments!!!
Today I’ll show you the car in the stretch machine!!! It was very bent from the left wheels to right whells!!! 











This zone stretch 2 cm’s...










And now this part all corrected!!!

Before...










Then...










Now a good news, the right side of the back was rebuilt...and look at the perfection...all handmade...the man is art!!!
But look at the imagens…

Before...









Then....





















The interior...



























At the end, the right side new...











And now the left side...












The left side almost complete!!!
It is visible some union points because this part was made outside the car. Firs was cut and then rebuilt!!!





























This is a middle stage, when the new part is founded with another...sooner we will see the results!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The interior already treated with gravel to avoid the bodywork affected with rocks and mud…





























And now one of the worst parts, the wings!!! You Will see…

Fibre was covering the wing...and I mean a lot!!!










The bak, not bad...only rust, nothing to worry about










Well, this is critical...but no problem...










Another crash covered with fibre...










And these are the áreas that will be reconstructed...










In this one, the rust consuming all the body…










And that’s all for today!!!
I hope finishing the project on the next November, because it started on the previous November…I think one year is enough to rebuilt a car!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!!!


Today I’ll show you some more advances…
We start to renew some more parts and the result is awesome…
Here are the pics…

Cumps.
Mário

When I arrived Sr. Vitorino garage thye car was like this...










The back side almost ready...but it still needed some work to be tottaly repaired...









Sr. Vitorino making the crease...










And here the Job almost done...









Finishing this part...




























Inside the trunk, the part has the anti-corrosive treatment...










Finally the crease done...










A curious thing...no rust in the ceiling after taked the curtain (I don’t know the name, I suppose it’s curtain)









Now let’s move to the trunk...it’s plenty of rust…




























Let’s return to the front wings, and here the parts are all “naked, no paint and no fibre...ready to be repaired...









The left wing has some rust...




























While on the right wing a metal part is separated to be rapired. It’s the back os the structure…


















And now guess what is this???
A mice nest…they travel long miles with me driving…eh eh eh !!! Perhaps they had a casket or something…


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again!




Returning to work, we have rebuilt the trunk door!!!
We separated the structure from the panel and it was all treated and metalized to prevent rust!!!
Here are the photos 











The darkest part of the panel is some kind of a product to prevent rust, and just when it desapear both parts are putted together!






























Now the car with new trunk!!!










The lowest part of the trunk almost ready...










The trunk inside!!!

Left side...



















Right side...



















And now the trunk ready...look at the white glue...its essential to avoid rust on the interior of the panel.










Both sides...



















A traseira completa com a tampa da mala!










And the back ready...










I hope you liked the evolution!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there!!!

Once again, I bring you some more photos!!!


This side almost ready...



















The bumper was corrected and it’s ready to crome!!!










And now the chaufage for clean and rebuilt!!! The sponges are old, have some smell, and it needs to be clean!!!



















These shock supports were bent, and we correct them...it happens because the car was crashed this side!!!





















Now look what I found...the shock absorbers were not the correct ones!!!
Do you note any differences???? Maybe the problem whit the differential was Here, I don’t know bout with the supports bent, the shock absorbers wrong and the left side crashed it can be a possibility!!!

They belong right and left side...










Now take a look at the size????










They have 10 cm’s of difference among them!!
The problem was here, definitely…










Look at the new whells....they are a 1971 BWA, are Italian and aluminium compound… 


When I bought them…




























After they went to a repair shop...










The new centres for the wheels










All together...it looks pretty…I’ll put it the size (175\80\12)











Thae chaufage was like this:


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

I started to rebuit it ....

Before...









Depois...









After...




































Before...









After...









The motor and the radiator were the most difficult parts...










This was just to clen the fan...










Metalic parts restored...










And the final result...





























Next time you will see great advances...

I hope you are enjoying this project…

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi!!!


1200 is getting stronger every day…and today the doors are the main objective!!!
All the material will be reconstructed because it has some cracks. Mr. Vitorino is incredible working with metal, you’ll see…

Now the photos…

My new tyres in new wheels…do you like it??? I think it very sportive 



















The wheels on the car...



















Now, the left door…it is broken in every places and needs to be reforced and cared from the rust…




















Interior parto f the door...










Lots of scratch marks and crashes, but by the end will be new…










Some critical points...





































All the parts are marked for a better rising when complete the car…










The engine already took from the compartment...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Soon the engine will be also restored...actualy i tis with 300 km’s...




















Mr. Vitorino working on the door...seems dangerous...



















After the pumps retired from the compartment...look....










The oil glass was miserable...










Inside it had rubber parts and many trash...










After a cleaning turns this...










By the end it will stay like this sqaure shows...










The part was all dismantled...










It looks very bad this part, but the truth is that behind the paint there’s no rust, is just bubble paint…










The brakes circuit ready to be clean...










Some of the door structure are already restored like this little corner...










This part was cracked and now is already corrected and reinforced...










This part is the window elevator support was cracked and now it corrected and again reinforced...










Mr. Vitorino cutting the bad and rusty metal...it hurts see him cut the metal...but in the end....










This is the door with the cut made.
The yellow arrow shows how the piece Mr. Vitorino cuted was…
The blue one is the new part handmade by Mr. Vitorino, it’s ready to aply…










I hope you like it...it moves forward everyday...

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again!

Today I will continue with some metal work and cleaning some of the old parts from the interior!!!
I think everything is staying in good conditions, because they are old arts and so on…
Thank you for the comments!!! I appreciate it a lot…



The body...









The hood arm that will be niquelated









The electrical system...and I think it has some little surprises, because I saw on it some wires cutted…









All te rubbers to clean… 









Now look at this Picture, a lot of scars and crashes over the part...




























And metal work!!!

Before...









After...



















But in the end Sr. Vitorino had to cut the canal and rebuilt it, it was very rusty and with no resistence…









The door...It keeps running to the final step..











And another hole to be corrected...
A lot of fibre was covering it…









And the cut...



























Inside the hole, the bodywork was in good conditions, but it was also treated.










The metal cutted...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The mould to apply...









And Mr. Vitorino working on it to apply the soon as possible.



















And now some new and clean material to restore the B110

New column...




















A new steering Wheel...









E o que deu mesmo tabalho...além dos $$$$$$












The dash also restorated...











The cleaned ashtray...










And the Clarion rádio...










The dash grills...and I think not every 1200 model brought it!!!











And a back ashtray, mine was broken and it needed to be substituted!!!










I hope you liked it!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## 2dr_Sentra (Dec 10, 2005)

Are you going to re use the original motor?


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!!!

Today I leave you some more pictures about my Project!!!
In continuation from the last post the hole as been covered with new metal and some advances on craft ship have been done!!! The doors, some structures pillars and new discoveries…for the bad!!!
From day to day the 1200 is being stronger than never, I hope soon enjoy it a lot!!!

2dr_Sentra - Hi!!! Yes, because the motor is in excelent conditions and it was all repaired with original parts!!! I want the car one of the best ever!!! But completely original!!!

Here are the photos!!

Thanks again for all the comments!!!


The hole before Mr. Vitorino cover with new plate 
Antes...









And then...




















The door also finished...









This part of the door was warped and now is correctly with the body!











This new part, packer, has been also replaced for a new one!!! Inside it was very rusty and covered with fibre. Some holes too!!!





































When it was replaced, Mr Vitorino weld point by point, like the original one…










And this side almost finished!!!












The left packer had been replaced too...


















The same process, weld inside and outside the car...and Mr. Vitorino also put an anti-corrosive product on the inside to prevent rust!!!










The left side...general view...










The back of the car ready to paint, and the rear bumper tested and corrected...it was very damaged and Mr. Vitorino corrected!!! Now it goes right to cromate and will be new again!









Thei side wing also ready....









The interior of the front wing had also been protected to prevent rust! It was protected with anti-gravel and silica!









This side ready!!! Isn’t it beautiful?


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And finaly the front restoration!!!

Before...









Then...


















This part had passed through the sandblasting and metallizing process!!!


















And now, and while Mr. Vitorino is fixing the car, I’ve done some extra work at home!!!


The steering Wheel cleaned and ready to apply on the car!!!









Some rubbers also cleaned...









Depois...


















Thje signal switch, cleaned and painted…

Before...









Then...










I hope you enjoy it!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## stenbots (Mar 21, 2008)

great job so far thats alot of work i have a few nissan pulsars 83 to 86
love the old nissans great pictures too keep going stenbots


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there!!!

Sorry for not updated the topic until this moment, but I hadn’t time to do it!!! I star classes and every minute is busy with school stuff!!!

Well, the car advanced a lot since the last time…it’s almost ready…but the images are far beyond…maybe in 3 post stay up to date!!!

Thank you Stenbots...Pulsar are also great cars!!! Have you pictures os them? Are they original??? That's a model that couldn't let people indiferent!!! Thanks for the comment!!!

Here are the works we had been doing…



The hood will be sandblasted to remain new!!! It has some rust on it, but the worst is the structure, maybe some parts of it will be replaced!!! You’ll see
.









This was the worst part!!










The grill now dismounted will be restored piece over piece, but he reason is about the aluminium,I was affraid to scratch it!!!




















And the symbol will be painted too...It will stay as new...










Now the metal!!!
The car is almost ready about the bodywork, and we have been talking on the painting!!! Good news for me!!! I am missing the 1200 for a long time!!! Maybe and sooner it will have new body paint!!! 

The hood ready to apply!!! I





















The front is now rebuilt and will be puto n it’s place soon!!!










And a general front view!!!










Inside, the anti-gravel...for na extra-protective reason!!










Hood and front...










And the left front wing ready!!!










This left side is also ready!!!










This part, because os the rain water’s had a hole too…now covered with new metal part!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Under the car!!! The floor...










A lot of rust, land and many anti-gravel mixed…










On the other side, the same...










What about the grill??? Brand new...



















The tools bag...original Nissan...but it needs restoration too!!!










The Nissan logo










And inside the toolbag!










Original tools!










And now everything restored and ready to use
!!!









New battery terminals!!!












The front bumper is ready to chrome, it had little crashes and was warped...
The front with it!!!










Side view!!!



















Some new supports...but before apply they will be yellow metallized.




















Soon I will have more good news!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi people!!!

Now that the metal works have finished, me and Mr. Vitorino started restorate some parts!
I restored the easy parts, and Mr. Vitorino the hard ones!!! Eheheheh!!!
In the garage we are now talking about the painting job, I’m in a terrible rush, I want my car back on the streets as fast as I can!
I’m bored without driving him!!!

Thanks you all for the comments made!!!

Today some parts restore…



The Datsun symbol...










The seats protection...










Hardcase around steering Wheel...









And the seal for the shifts...










Look at the leaf spring??? What a mess…




















This part was twisted, Mr. Vitorino repaired it…










These are not pretty bad...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The first parts painting...after a primary the paint is added...










And finally, ready to fit in the car...










On the car...










The front bumpers suports ready too...










And this was the only bodywork left for the end...nothing more…

The trunk ready...let’s go to the painting garage!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The handbrake reinforcement!!! It was broken...










And the cleaning of the interior, the removal of betuminose and soon will have a new one!!!










And now look what I found!!! My first Datsun 1200, my father bought it in 72…I talked the owner, but he doesn’t want to sell it back…it’s a shame…soon will be rusty and without restoration possible!!! Maybe during the night I’ll steel it…




























And a surprise...while my car was in Mr. Vitorino garage, he finished this one!!!
It’s a TRABANT…600 cm3, 2 times motor…and much smoke…..it’s pretty!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The mechanic components to restore...










This parts will go to the sandblasting process, metalization and painting, everything to avoid rust!





























This ones too...




















Transmission, looks new, just clean with aluminium products!!










And now...what an aspect...





























Carburetter ...it needs some cleaning too!!!










After it...










And to finish, Mr Vitorino working on the colector...











I hope You’d Liked!!!

Soon I will have more pics.


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again!

Thank You all for the comments!
I appreciate it a lot!!! 

So, I have some more developments and a lot of news…The car went to the paint garage! 
On the next post I’ll show the car fresh painted!!!
While, and before the car went there, we’ve made a lot of things…
Here are the photos of the work we’ve been done…

Hope you like it!!!

The gear box, cleaned with an aluminium product…




















These are to restore...but I like most the white ones! I’ll see later!











These parts are ready to paint! They were on the sandblasting and metallization process…Even the exaust colector stayed like new!

































































And I bought a new grill! The Datsun symbol is already restored!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

This photo is just for you to see how the parts were before it were restored...










Another angle!










General view...










Air filter...










Air box...










Air filter box...










Spring box...










And the Datsun symbol!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

New rubbers for the front axels...










On its place!










They all were substituted!










And the exaust colector painted with high temperature paint...










Gear box support...










The stabilizer!










Oil protector...











Some new tar plates!



















General view!










Even on the bag those tar plates were applied!










And finaly...the 1200 ready to “take off” to the painting garage!











And here he goes...”Bye”



















Thank You all!
And I like you are enjoying the work!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi There!

Here are the photos from when it came from the painting Job!
Its so beautiful!!! I love the colour and everything! That’s the original paintig code and reference!
Are there some 1200’s with this colour in your contry?
Soon it will be on the road again!
Now the rest of the restoration begins…with so many parts to put on I don’t even now where to start!!!

Meanwhile I got married, and here is a Picture of the car that taked me to the altar!!!
Pretty cool isn’t it?

It’s from a friend, quite original too…It’s a car that doesn´t matter the colour…but this kind of blue is cool!

Here is the photo from my wedding day!!!










Back to my Datsun, Here is the result!!!

How it looks????


The back...










General view...









Detailed Picture...










Side view...










And inside Mr. Vitorino’s garage...




























The steering column is almost ready…it has been cleaned and is now prepared to be painted.










And the stabilizer bar and supports being painted…





















What bandage should I put in your opinion? Or simply let him like it is?
In Portugal the bandage was an option…That’s why I don’t’t mind not to put nothing on it…There were 3 different types, and these were the ones that could fit 1200!











Then we cleaned all the master cilinder, from brakes and clutch! Almost new!!!










Where they belong...
There is missing the springs around the glasses of oil, they are now on metalization process along with some other parts.










And a general view!!!










The suspension member painted and on its place....










The stabilizer bar and tie rods already apllied...
Stearing column treated as well…









Some little porminors...the rubbers...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And the front of the car black as the original!!!



















New headlights.... 










Then I found in na old stock shop these Tokico shocks!!! Hope they’ll be good!










The brakes tubes...










More rubbers, one for the chromes arund lights and the other for the ventilation!










And a little bag with some plastic items. They are for the doors, to hold the interior carpet of the doors! 










And that’s all for today!

Thank You
Best Regards
Mário.


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!

I couldn’t update the topic because of my Job! I hadn’t time to do it!
But to reward you, I’ve here some of the most brilliant photos and restored parts that Mr. Vitorino made! Its pure art!
This time we treated the suspension, brake system and many other details that you’ll see!


Cumps.
Mário

Here is Mr. Vitorino...










Brake pump...

Before...









And then after a restoration...pretty new!









The brake discs, I opt to put a Brembo. Give me your opinion…





























All the suspension was a mess, but lucky, just dust and mud......



















No rust in here too...only mud! 










Then we had to clean all the parts...and a lot of time was taken, but with a good purpose…the final will be just brand new!!! 










The suspensions we’re oil, but I will put recheargeble, because in my country there are a few people restoring it! But it was cheaper then the ones that I bought!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

O Sr. Vitorino working...










And as they wait to fito n oits place, we were working on some other parts......





















The left side brake pump and sspension!



















The brake resguard...










Even the brake disc looks terrible, but no, I’ll send it to restoration, maybe I can use it on another 1200!










The suspension was covered with rust, and many ,any duts and gravel...This one was worst than the previous one!




















The spring...










Then the painture came...





















Then the mechanical task became! I’ve learnt a lot ...since the lubrification until the tightening of some parts!










The brake disc on its place...










The final tightening...










Then the glass with some oil components...










And now magic...the final result...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

On the car...

Right side...



















Left side...



















And a general view of the car...










And I put myself the gasoline tank...










And for the stabilizer, I’ll put these rubbers; they need to be cutted of to make the same level as the older ones...










Now the last photo for today...can you imagine what it will be doing next post???











The main axle painted and ready to fit the gear box...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Ignition protection...










And the nice A12...



















And now, some more cleanings, the fan, the fuel pump and many many other parts...

Before!!!










Then...










Fuek pump…

before...



















after...




























The ignition recovered as well...










The alternator

Before!!!



















Then...










And all the parts that were recovered on this stage!!!




















The engine is the next step!!!











I hope you enjoy the pictures as I! This car is part of me…And I’m working hard on it…
Soon I hope I’ll make millions of miles with him!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there!
Here are some more pictures from the 1200!
Everyday is becoming alive!
Today I’ll put many photos because I want you to follow the car at the real time!!!
Is not far from thiese ones…
Thanks all for the comments! Sr. Vitorino is amazed with some comments, he liked a lot!!!
It’s a nice guy!!!

Lots of new material and lots of restoration on old parts!!!

Lets roll to the action!!! 

Cumps.
Mário

The motos for a bath…


















Dafter it, it bacame like this...not bad...





































Then we remove all the components...distributor, alternator…and even the supports were restored!









The alternator support...










After a cleaning it became like this...ready to be painted...










The motor prepared to be painted too...










We cut metal pieces to close the holes of the parts missing, its to avoid the paint pulverazation...










And, ready to paint...



















1st step...the first layer...its a paint that hold temperature until 600 degrees...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

In the end...
















































No final do dia o aspecto já era bem diferente!!!
Agora já com alguns componentes no sítio até parece outro!!! Ficou quase montado, mas não está ainda terminado!!! O carter do óleo e uns pormenores vão ser pintados brevemente! Pois quando substituir o óleo do motor aproveito que posso tirar a protecção e é pintado nessa altura!!! 

Art the endo of the day it became very different...some components fixed...except the carter that will be painted later...
















































These parts are new. When I stopped the car for the restoration Project I’ve allready fixed it...the motor is with 300 Km’s...



















This part tomorrow will be fixed!












The distributor...restored...



















We cleaned even the distributor compartment...lots of rust, but acceptable...










And now ready!










The oil pin...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The washer motor...














































After Mr. Vitorino treated the part!





































Now where it belongs...










Now the car...


Lights...



















After a cleaning and fixed...they are new!!! I bought them in January 2008!










The electric system...



















Now covered!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The front frieze...










The ceiling lining!!! Like the original in my car, the white!!!










The pilars....










On the inside...






























The triangular rubber...

before...




















Old vs new...











Final result!!!










Another one, I don’t know how its called....










After...





























Then applied!!!










I don’t know its name either...










Air grills!!! Beautiful!!! Treated and ready to be applied...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

On this door just the rubbers are missing...not much…



















After the cleaning, the elevator is brand new…










The worst part...lots of rust....the glass was separated from the metal…and by the end, the parts were new!!!








































One general view...











Some wood parts were made too...this one is the original from the trunk...

before...









And then…but is not ready yet...









Even this part was doubled…lot os imperfections...









It’s just waiting for the final process…









The wheels...ready to be at sandblasting and metalized…then painted…




















New side lamps...











A beautiful image...ready to work!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The air entrances appied too...










Is growing day to day....










The car on the inside...














































And that’s all for today!!!

Hope you enjoy it!!!


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

DEAM that was impressive a full restoration thats cool cant wait to see the ending results of the entire car great job mr. vitorino got mad skills


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!!!

Thank you for your comments!!!

Sinning: Thank you! It's a 100% restoration! and all the parts are NOS original as you can see in the pictures above! This project will be finished in April...many steps are ready to happen, but I've not much time to work on the car!!! Just on the weekends!!!



We are almost up to date, because the car isn’t ready yet!!! Tomorrow if I’ve time I’ll put the rest of the photos until the moment!!!
Some stuff is from January…but there are so many pictures and I want to put them all for you to see some details and learn more about this mythic car.

Today I’ll start with the antenna! Very cool! It was cleaned and fixed again!










The lights were cleaned too but the headlamp rings were yet cleaned.










Before...









And after...










Look now...we didn’t resist and start to put the lights puzzle on the car...



















These parts were able to put...



















Then the grille eyebrow surrounds…


















The grill wth all the symbols and...









The final result!!! Awsome!!! I wasn’t believing that the car had the front ready...









We mount the washer nozzle!!!










And also the lights parts on the interior of the car...










The motor! Not ready yet!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The symbols on the back!!!


















And the frieze...










And a back photo...










The bumpers meanwhile came from the metalurgic...are new… 



















And the wheels ready to be painted...









The new shifter ...









The brake caps ...











These rubbers ...for the capôt!










The three thigs together!










And the ID from the car!!!









And Mr. Vitorino plate...it certifies the Project!!!










The rubbers...










The floor rubbers...









The side rubbers...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And the new brake tubes ...

On the front...


















On the back...









The horn was cleaned and installed...










In the tablier, we change the electric circuit, I bought a new one and I want to review it before intaled....


















Then we set the tablier with the rádio, the ashtray, grills and the glove compartment!


















I bought these wheels cap, but they are in a very bad mood...I need to buy some again!...




















And the car after some components installed!











Some new-old wheels cap...much better...now I’ll choose which are going to be restored!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The brake pads










The trunk rubber...


















These hood bumpers were made by size by my father...










On its place...









And the wheels with the tires...









Mr. Vitorino working...









And for the first time in months the car touch the ground...The first time we are seying it...



























And a new wheels to restore...not for this car...but for another that I have!










Cumps.
The hood holdel...









The radiator cap...










The car was all isoladet with gravel...now it’s all protected on the outside…



















And the final result!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The clutch pump all verified...no need to be substituted...



















And ready to fit the car...



















The gearbox fixed!!!










The strat motor...










Then the transmission...





















The carte protection....










We put also the new rubber and Wheel!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And I bought some more new parts!!!

The interior light!



















The battery tray system!




























The gearbox rubber...










And the rubbers...






























These ones on my car didn’t exist...somebody took them before I bought the car...










And a final photo...










I hope you liked the photos and the advances!!!
Tomorrow I’ll try to put some more photos!!! 
And it’s time to see Mr. Vitorino’s garage!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends!
Thank you all for the comments!!!

Today we will keep up to date!
These are the last photos I’ve took from this project…Last weekend I couldn’t went to Mr. Vitorino’s Garage…so there are none, but next one I’ll bring many many more news…

If you see the date from the photos you see…

From now on I’ll put photos in real time…I think the car is almost ready…but there are a few problem in getting the rear side quarter windows rubber!!! I’m almost giving up to search…If you know of some pair, original or not please make me know!!! I’ll appreciate it a lot!

Let get back to action…


This is the exhaust system!!! Cool…it’s from the trophee here in Portugal!!!










We’v changed the old rubber...










And the new one...










Mr. Vitorino working on the exhaust system! Making the last adjustments…I’m really expectable to ear the motor again…










Cool...isn’t it?










From the outside!










The doors rubbers...

Left door...









Right door...










The new interiors...they are similar to the original ones, but new!
The colour and the carpet are equal!




























The radiator arrived while we were waiting for another important parts, and we didn’t resist, we intaled it...











The new radiator cap...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The tablier clean...



















This part went to where it belongs...










The new pedal rubbers fixed too...These are the old ones, more than thirty years of use…










The new ones...










The ventilator on its place!!!










The hood pusher...










And the rubber...










The speedometer cable and new tubes!!!










And the cumutator with new product...











Now ready!!!










The special electrical mass...









Already applied!!!



















And look waht I’ve found on an old store!

The original gear oil
...









These are the battery tray suports!









And the whole car!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The cleanings!!!

The buttons...

Before...









After...










The rugs were cleaned too, this photo is not very good, it was taken when I start to clean them!!!




























The nails that hold the carpet!

Before...










Then...









The new interiors…The first ones!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Vitorino cleaning the fuse box!!!!


















The tablier mounted....



















And the whole parts...





































The air button installed too 










And then we close the garage...










And I tried a new wheel and gear shift…these are not for this car, but for another one!!!










Now we are at real time!!!
Next weekend I promises new photos of the work developed!!!
Maybe in March the car is finished!!! Hope so!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends!
Thank you all for the comments!!!


Today we will keep up to date!
These are the last photos I’ve took from this project…Last weekend I couldn’t went to Mr. Vitorino’s Garage…so there are none, but next one I’ll bring many many more news…

If you see the date from the photos you see…

From now on I’ll put photos in real time…I think the car is almost ready…but there are a few problem in getting the rear side quarter windows rubber!!! I’m almost giving up to search…If you know of some pair, original or not please make me know!!! I’ll appreciate it a lot!

Let get back to action…


This is the exhaust system!!! Cool…it’s from the trophee here in Portugal!!!










We’v changed the old rubber...










And the new one...










Mr. Vitorino working on the exhaust system! Making the last adjustments…I’m really expectable to ear the motor again…










Cool...isn’t it?










From the outside!










The doors rubbers...

Left door...









Right door...










The new interiors...they are similar to the original ones, but new!
The colour and the carpet are equal!




























The radiator arrived while we were waiting for another important parts, and we didn’t resist, we intaled it...











The new radiator cap...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The tablier clean...



















This part went to where it belongs...










The new pedal rubbers fixed too...These are the old ones, more than thirty years of use…










The new ones...










The ventilator on its place!!!










The hood pusher...










And the rubber...










The speedometer cable and new tubes!!!










And the cumutator with new product...











Now ready!!!










The special electrical mass...









Already applied!!!



















And look waht I’ve found on an old store!

The original gear oil
...









These are the battery tray suports!









And the whole car!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The cleanings!!!

The buttons...

Before...









After...










The rugs were cleaned too, this photo is not very good, it was taken when I start to clean them!!!




























The nails that hold the carpet!

Before...










Then...









The new interiors…The first ones!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Mr. Vitorino cleaning the fuse box!!!!


















The tablier mounted....



















And the whole parts...





































The air button installed too 










And then we close the garage...










And I tried a new wheel and gear shift…these are not for this car, but for another one!!!










Now we are at real time!!!
Next weekend I promises new photos of the work developed!!!
Maybe in March the car is finished!!! Hope so!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hello friends!

Here are the latest news on my restoration Project!
Last weekend I woke up very hurly, around 7 o’clock to go to Sr. Vitorino’s garage!
We work a lot on and in the car, and the results are appearing week by week!

Lets take a look at the pictures!

Thanks you all guys for the comments made! They are so pleasant that Sr. Vitorino wants to learn English to answer some questions to you! Not kidding!!!

We put a lot of parts this weekend, some have arrived from the metallization process, and some were bought!
Aqui estão as últimas novidades!
The rubbers were the essential on this moment, and I bought them, except the ones from the rear quarter window, too hard to find…damned!!!
But I’ll not give up!!! I’m searching worldwide and maybe I can find ones!
Even my wife collaborated cleaning the belts!!!

Ok, but that’s enough talking…let’s rock!!!


The rubbers, yet on the package!










The symbols! Like new! Mr. Vitorino did the work!









My wife’s work, the belts!









And the parts from the metallization process!









We start the day putting the rear and front bumpers!

These are the srews for the bumpers...



















Front bumper!










And the rear bumper!










The gás compartment were intalled the rubbers and the cap!



















And here are the pumps now complete!

Superior part!









The armbands!










And the final...all complete! Ready to work again!










The locking system....










Now installed! 









The engine parts!



















The distributor!!!










And the other one! I don’t even know it’s name!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The water bag support!









Hood locks!










The hood spring!










The engine ventilator!!!










All the supports for the gasoline tubes!










Inside the trunk, the tyre support and the helper!



















Even the carpet!










The trunk rubbers!










And the first rubber…!










And it stays close, its almost done the job on this part of the car!










And a general view!










The squeeze window rubber...



















The glass was mounted too...










The doors lock and handle!










And I installed these parts too!










I hope you enjoy the evolution of this weekend! Next one I will have some more news!

Thanks you all!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi there my friends!


Before I went into pictures, I want to thank you all for the comments made!
I’ll appreciate it a lot!

Tero-75 - Mr. vitorino accepts the deal!!! He said that here in Portugal there aren't models like yours...If you want you can send it to him to work...by the way, is your model easy to find in Finland? And what about the parts? Are easy to find too?
It's a nice car!!! I Never saw one alive!

Now, I’ll show you the work from the last weekend! Not much, but relevant…

Last weekend the electric circuit was checked, and it works very good!
The engine was filled up with oil because the next week it will start working again!
And the left door was started to mount too!

Next weekend I’ll have the car almost finished! I thik so! 

Here are the pics.


This was the last rubber I bought! From the hood!










The gas tube was also fitted on its place!










This tube is for the radiator send out the excess water…










The symbols…




























And the oil that I use to move the engine, the pistons…is to prevent scratches…










The Left window glass!










And the glass support!!! Very rusty!










And the electric System! A friend of Mine! He Works as Electrician on a Alfa Romeo garage, and also have lots os classic cars, like Toyota Ta22, KP 61, a Datsun b110 (4doors), 2 BMW’s 2002 and another ones! So, he’s good at what he’s doing!











After he went on the car, and in a couple of hours, the car worked well (just the electric system)!

Front lights…










Back Lights…



















And a photo from the back…










Next week I’ll came certainly with a video of the car running!!! I hope so…It’s not for sure!!!

Hope you liked it…

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi my friends!

I’ve got some more news!

But first I want to thank you all of you guys for supporting me in my restoration project!



On this weekend My A12 started rolling again!
I’m very pleased with it! The sound, the setting of the motor! Everything!!!
But before the photos I want to tell you that I met an old school guy, maybe 55 years old, and the offered me all Datsun material that he had bought for years!
Front brake pads, clutch and brakes main pump sets…lots of new material! Some I will use it…He is called Sr. Santana!!!We’ve talked for an hour…he know so many things about classics…he has a triumph herald, an Opel Rekord (1st serie), Lots of mini’s, Citröen 2cv, Fiat 127 and many many more! Amazing! 
This is how our hobby works, we met lots of people!!!



So, lets go the the photos!

*Obrigado Sr. Santana!!!* 


First, the parts that Mr. Santana gave me!



















We start with the triangle rubber fot the window! But we didn’t have time to finish the window!










Mr. Vitorino recovered all the parts...










Ando n the the next weekend will be applied!




















This past was hand-made by Mr. Vitorino! Mine was completely unuseful!










And the glass...all the system!










Then I put myself the interior vinyl! Very good!!! 



















The ignicion was put too!










And the engine almost ready!











And now, the moment that I was dreaming...the car working!
The mechanic took almost 2 hours to make all the settings! But…an incredible work!
The temperature run well, the gas indicator ok, the lights all work…and even the radio, that I set myself! When it started to play…a surprise! First band…Demmis Roussos! It looked like the rádio stopped 30 years ago and now began to play the same old song!
I think my 1200 is my “Christine”!!! 

Now I will insert the video from the car running and setting, and even the radio working!

Hope you enjoy as much as me!

Thank you
Mário


Links:

Waking up the engine:







The radio: 







Obrigado
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi my friends!
Thank you all for the comments!
Last weekend, as usually I went again to Sr. Vitorino’s Garage.
We have put some parts on the car, and it’s almost ready for the last part!
I think in April the car is running on the road again!
Como já vem sendo hábito, lá fui este sábado mais uma vez até à oficina do Sr. Vitorino!
On the car we had work on the Windows and on friezes. A little clean up and some new parts that arrived.
Here are the photos…hope you like them!
Cumps.
Mário

One mre part from the carpet...









The inside mirror and radiator caps



















The rubber from the triangular window was replaced by a new one!









The window elevator and this part ready to fit on the door! This part that Mr. Vitorino is handling was handmade by him!


















Now applied…









The interior of the door…









And the final result…









The friezes were all installed…

































And now a new buy!!!!
This is something, I tell you! A new window glass!
I Bought it on a Nissan here in Portugal! It was all covered in dust, and I bought it because I was searching some parts and suddenly a Datsun Symbol makes me turn, and there it was, waiting for me! Even the guys from Nissan didn’t want to believe!!! I guess it was lucky!!!









And another parts to cover…These are the interior of the doors!

















Tomorrow I’ll have some more news!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi folks!

Tomorrow I’ve some new and fresh news! I enjoy carnival a lot, but my Datsun is first, so I went into Mr. Vitorino’s garage and spent carnival holidays working on the car…

I’m near the final...so close that I can almost see the finish line!
Perhaps in April the car is on the road! I hope so!!!

On the last 2 days we’ve worked on new things, sucha as the rubber doors ans installing new items...here’s the result!!! 

Hope you like…..

The new front window…and the frizzes that are very hard to put…we spent almost 2 hours putting the mirror…










Then, we didn’t resist, we installed the wiper arms and wipers!!! Before, they were cleaned up…










Then, on the inside, we put the inside mirror, the lamp, the handles on the ceiling… 




























And the lamp worked for about 2 minutes...just to test...and worked perfectly!










Then the doors came...and the new rubbers were put on!
We isolate the door where we didn’t want some extra-glue and then glue the door and finally installed the rubber!!! Nice work! No idea how it was made! For now on, I’m an expert…




























This ine is ready to fit the car...










Then 2 internal rubbers...I showed them on previous posts! With these images I want you to see where the rubbers are installed, in case you want to buy some and complete the doors!



















And for now that’s it! Nest Saturday I’ll return with some more news!!!

And the final photo!!! It looks ready “to rock”!!!!










Best Regards
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again folks!
Thank you all for the comments!!!
Today I bring some more news!!!
The work is almost done…I almost can smell the exhaust on the road!!!

Here are the pictures...and tomorrow I’ll put some from the last Saturday…these are from the other weekend!!!

Thanks again
Mário

Mr Vitorino made the inside of the boxglove in inox...lot of work, but worthtable!
And the inside stayed almost ready!!!
The oil pressure valve broke…maybe because of being stopped for almost a year and 4 months…even one water tube needs to be substituted!!!
The isolator was also intalled…but better than words…the images!!!

Hope you enjoy them!!!

The oil pressure valve!!! A new one! It broke!!!










The new one!!!









The new govebox compartment, made of Inox...



















The wood of the back!!!
And mr. Vitorino making the forms…



















The new carpets....










But first we isolate the floor...



















The other part...










And this part is na exception...1200 didn’t bring it originally, but I think it will work in matter of protecting the metal from the weigh of people on the seat, because of the jumpers!!!










By the end, the car was like this...










Then...the all car covered with new carpets!!!



















The details on the rugs... 



















And the final!!!










The seatbelts...i want to thank my wife...she washes and treated them very well...seem like new!!!



















And for now that’s all!!!

Tomorrow I’ll bring some more news!!!

Best Regards
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi again!

I’m back after 2 weeks with lot of work to do!
The photos are from the previous weeks, and tomorrow because I’m on Easter holidays I’ll work again on the car! Perhaps during April the car can be finished…it just need some interior work and installing some new parts!!!
Here are the latest photos, I hope you enjoy them!!! And at the same time the first video!!! That’s right, I’ve tried the car…just a slow move, but the first time in two years…

Here are the photos!


I’ve added a new fuel stainer...an original one, because the other one was a generic…just to clean the system!



















A new water drain was installed too...










And a new water connecter, because the old one wasn’t in good shape...



















The heat water hose it had to be substituted because on the last time the car run it lost some water...now the water system is completely new...




























The new door locks...they weren’t working very well!!! So I solve the problem, even considering the thieves…ehehehehe!!! 



















The new door groumets...they broke when I dismantle the car for the restoration project!




























The new gear box knob!!!










And finally we isolate the car in this place...it didn’t make part of the car…but I think if we can add some details and isolate the car is better!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The new water bag...its a beautiful part...and with the car painted...gorgeous!










And the part from the gearbox, the extension…mine was good, but I wanted to put it new…










And here it is...











I bought a new pairo f wiper blades...all original...they are chrome, the other ones weren’t...these are the original...






































We put the rear side window rubbers...





























But then, some went wrong...the chrome parts weren’t in good conditions...so I’ve send them to a chrome restoration…perhaps within two weeks they are ready to hold the glasses again…




















Then we move into the mechanic parts...we tune up the brakes, the clutch, the oil from the differential, the steering, the gear box…and in the end the car was ready for a walk…And I’ve tried it…


And then...the vídeo....here is the link!!!







I hope you’ve ennjoyed the advances on the car...tomorrow I’ll work again on it...
Thank you all!!!

Cumps.
Mário


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi folks!!!

Let’s wake up this topic for the final step!!!
I’ve been occupied with school stuff and the car kept behind! But no problem! He knows I like him and I’ll make him very happy!!! Ehehehe!

Let’s talk about the things I’ve done on the car!!!

The water bag water tube…it was extremely difficult to find one from the same size!!! And it seem a normal thing!!! But for it’s on!!!










Then I take the old steering wheel cover, because on a photo the 2 parts weren’t from the same colour, and I didn’t like it...so I went on search for a new one...and at last I found one!!! Here it is!!!

Before...










Afterwards...



















beautiful...










My rear right light had a problem, it didn’t fix the lamp...so I bought a new one!!!



















On the car...










Then I insert the chrome pieces, they arrived home on the last week, went on a cherme process to be like new!
Here they are…



















And then the rear side windows...




























The new shockers...





































And as last the sun protectors...(I don’t know the name)



















And for this week is all...next week I think the seats will be ready, as well as the door panel...it’s almost done!!! Lot’s of details to finish the car until 16th May…I don’t know if I can be able!!!

Hope you like it…

Regards
Mário


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

Very impressive works !!!

I spent nearly half hour in this topic and it was a happy moment.


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

yo ive seen this thread god knows how many times from page one that guy did some kool job on the car it look phenominal great job


----------



## snoopdogie187 (Feb 12, 2007)

It s very impressive, you don't find many people willing to do all this work and in such a good way. Pretty much making the car just as good or better than when it came off the lot.


----------



## B14BOT (May 2, 2009)

what an astonishing revelation ! 

welldone !


----------



## 1ATony (May 13, 2009)

Man what a project,and that attention to detail.Very nice job,that's a great looking car.


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi folks!!!

I want to thank you all for the comments!!!

IVT: Thank you for value all the work!!! I think its a nice job in a great car!!! Its new...

Sinning: Thank you!!! Its indeed a good work!!! The car was a mess and now with som many hours, so many pacience I rebuild the all car...I'm almost done with it...and the most is running on him...Thank you!

snoopdogie187: Thank you! You are not the first one to tell thet there are not many people working that hard on a 1200's...I suppose you are right...and I think its because there are a lot running...and people prefer buy one that is in good shape than making a resto like mine...and you are right again...its better in some points than when it came from the factory...but Mr. Vitorino knows a lot of cars...and I follow his advices...

B14BOT: Thank you! I think the car is wonderfull! One of the 1200's that will live long...

1ATony: Thank you. you know I think that a good detail can make the difference...even that we make a good job on a part even restoring it a new part is always new...and fortunatelly I found a lot of new ones...but I will keep some old ones...the car is 37 years old...it need something old....ehehhe!!!

I’m back with lots of good news!!!
Last weekend we almost finished the car!!! It isn’t yet because there are some original parts missing…essentially rubbers!!! But maybe this week (and tomorrow is Friday) should appear!!! Let’s see what happens!
We have worked on the inside, the interior metal plates, the seats, door interiors and…you’ll see…

Thank you all for the comments!!!

On the 23rd May I want the car finished…I’m going to preset it on a fair…an on the 30th May I will have an encounter of old car here in Nisa, where I live! I’m organizing it…

Let’s star with the pictures!

The outside mirror was recovered by a new friend…Mr. Santana…he is an ace on painting…look at the mirror aspect…awesome!!!














































Then Mr. Vitorino started to work...He restore the interior metal plates...I couldn’t find it anywhere, that’s te reason for this work on the plates! They are like new…




























And these photos are the ones that cost me most!!!! After all the metal work Mr. Vitorino making a hole to fix the plates!




























Afterward, I started to work!!! The gloves interior was mounted by me…Nice job, isn’t it? I have a question for you…do you know any 1200’s that carries an interior lamp on the glove department? 










By the noon I went into the upholsterer and brought some parts...the interior and the half of the back seat!

I’ll start by the back...I don’t know the name of this part...But it’s excellent…



















The plastic bolts for the part! 










And applied...



















Then a friend of mine appear on the garage to help us...Is Luís…and has a nice fu….car!!! Not Datsun, but awesome!!!


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Right cloth...










And some metal parts that came with the previous material from the crome...











...and we make na alteration to the original...we cover the interior of the door with na adhesive plastic...is to prevent dust, cold and protect the cloth...when this model appear, as some others...the companies didn’t appy such material...but I think it’s better for the car...What you say?










My friend Luís helping and positioning the cloth...










Some attention on detail...










Anda t last the master...










After some minutes, the final result...awesome!



















Then the right door...we’ve done exactly the same thing...



















And the car with another view...










The rear seat...but just half...next Saturday We’ll finish the interior...










This is just a nice Picture...










Ando n the last Saturday we join 3 old cars on Mr. Vitorino’s garage!!!

The Alfa Romeo 1600 Gt Júnior from Luís...also restored by Mr. Vitorino!










And this Mini, that was also restored by Mr. Vitorino…now the owner is making some changes!!! 










And that’s all for today!!! 

Next Saturday The car is done...I think!!!

I hope you liked the new stuff!!!

Thank you all
Mário

My 1200’s in Pijama...


















And the final result...









Then the rear interior cloth...










Mr. Vitorino very concentrated...


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

i would put a 240 motor in there...


----------



## lvt (Aug 5, 2008)

tommyboy623 said:


> i would put a 240 motor in there...


The car's engine bay isn't made for such a big engine, the vibration will kill the car, even if you sucessfully put the engine on it, how about the transmission ?


----------



## tommyboy623 (May 11, 2009)

yeah a datsun 510 would be better but..you can put a 240 motor with a Mendeola trans ...that a good set up...


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi folks!
Sorry by the delayed news…but Mr. Vitorino hurted itself with a machine working on a non-classic car…as result, my Datsun suffered some extra time for the finishing…no problem at all…Mr. Vitorino’s healt is much more importat!!!
Tha car…almost done…it’s time for instaling the last parts and try it on the road…the motor is stopped almost one year and a half and it can be a problem…I guess not…it’s a Datsun…

tommyboy623: I don't think ots a good idea...the car didn't hold it for long time...lot of vibrations and many other things...and the result I want is a 1200 100% original...so 240 is out of question...
The L 16 fits perfect...defenetely better...but some changes have to be done...for example, the engine must be inserted first in the carriot, and then put rhe car in the motor because it didn't fit normally, then the differnetial and gearbox suffer fom a differnet location...but the result is nice...you're right...I drove one with this motor and its like hell in person...

IVT: Exactly...its not ready to susutain such a powerful engine...and thats not even m intention...



Let’s see the last advances… 

The front seats, they went on a restoration as the original ones…and even the rollers were carefully treated…














































Then they were applied, and even its components suffered restoration…


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

The back seats now ready…and the interior is for now…there are some details I want to repair, like the buttons…air, lights, water pump and lighter…










Mr Vitorino working on the back protection…it was made of wood and then leather for the finishing…better than the original…I think its important because it keeps scratches away from the black…



















Applied…










Two extra rubbers…I didn’t know they existed on this model…the are used as hood sustainers…I think is to avoid some noise…





































The metal plates…are made of luminium and the numbers and letters are plastic…



























Mr. Vitorino worried about the distances…









I cleaned and restored this part…



















And the final result…










Then the mechanic…I changed oil, oil filter and oil seal…









The oil filter…also original…









The new oil seal…nobody will ever see it…but I know its there…










The pushers that were cleaned by my wife…


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

And my friend Ricardo, he also helped…he is a Nissan representor here in Portugal…Hid father keeps a 1971 Datsun 1200 S1…what a machine…83 HP…




























I made na alteration, I inserted a rubber for not scratch the painting…I’ll change it for black, but the black one is out of stock at this moment…



















The back windshield was applied…the rubber is original too, and it fits fantastic…even the chrome plate entered very nice…





































Hope you liked the advances…
And on the next post I’ll insert the videos and the last evolution…almost in the end…


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi friends…

Sorry for the silence obout my 1200’s restoration…it ended on the beggining of this month, August…I reached the main objective…

Here are the latest photos and the latest videos…and a new and different life for my 1200!
It has a been a long duration restore project, it took almost two years but it’s astonishing, the car has all the original details and runs like a beast…
I want to thank you all that followed the project, that gave me advices, that commented all the steps and everyone who saw the car growing up! Thank you all!!!
Until the moment I’ve made almost 1000 km’s and next week the car will be calibrated for the next 2000 km’s and just then it will be made the last adjustments…
I hope you liked this project as much as I, and the most important, that you learned something as I did, and in third place that my project influenced more people to restore more cars…
This project was made with all my dedication, strength, patience, and I won thins like Mr. Vitorino friendship, great professional and big friend…
I want to thank my wife for all the support she gave me, and for all the bad moods I pass when something went wrong, Hugo Castelo for all the parts he get me, Luís Martins for the support, Mr. Vitorino wife, and Mr. Vitorino, without him the 1200 was not the same, Nissan dealers around the world, the ones from Portugal for helping me categorizing parts and for the searches, lots of phone calls and many hours in searching for material (microfilms and catalogs)…and all the persons envolved on the project…
Let’s see the Datsun…


OBRIGADO!

The trunk leather installed…



















And finally…










The rear window fixed with the chrome moldes…










The original caps...





































And finally…


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Then a problem occurred, the Datsun protectors had to be done again, the first ones were not the indicted, the paint started to pull off before applying, so I repeated all the process and made a repaint…I think they became better than before…




























Afterwards they were applied…fantastic…





































The new washer bag filled up with desiled water, because the clore can damage the interior fo the bag…










The front lights were focus…



















And we went on a ride to try it…first time complete outside the garage…I’ve waited many time for this…



















After a few miles we return to the garage…


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Luís appear and help us…he went to the supermarket and bought some beers…a well deserved ones…










And now the vídeos…hope you like!






















The car went for the inspection centre on next Monday…no problem, it pass with no observation!
The employees of the centre asked so many questions, I spent with them more than an hour talking about aspects of the car!!!

Mr. Vitorino working on the ropes…










And then the voyage to Portalegre…




























First the tyres were calibrated, and at last the steering…
Next step the inspection centre…




























They didn’t allowed me to take photos inside, but no problem, I understand…









Mr. Vitorino and a friend talking…










After inspection a new batery was installed…the trims and holders are new too…









And the final…total victory…new car…
Me and Mr. Vitorino…a well deserved photo…


















And the car in my garage…










Lefting Vitorino’s garage to home… 





I want to say that this Project hás not ended yet, because perfection didn’t exist. I will continue with some details…and the most important, a photographic session…

Thank you all again!!!
Mário

Ps: I’m searching for another Datsun to start a new project…I didn’t decide the model yet, but a 510 sss can be a good and nice choice, don’t know!!!


----------



## king bee66 (May 11, 2009)

do you know where i could locate the metal backings like you have for your door hinges? i want to replace my b210's plastic ones cause theyre cheap looking and brake easily


----------



## sinning (Mar 28, 2008)

deam bro i have been following your project for a while great looking car happy to see its all done... are you going to put performance parts eventually or stock more than enough?


----------



## datsunbat (Sep 2, 2008)

Hi everybody!

Thank you for the comments!

sinning: Thank you! I have some performance parts, like the brakes, they are Brembo, hte exhaust system is from Nissan motorsport, the wheels from this post are the BWA, but to give it more power I don't know waht to do, because the main idea is kep the car as most original possible, and with so many hours and time during the resto I'm unnable to harm the car...I think you understand...the car is completely new, since metal to motor aand all the parts are the original, in my resto there are no non-original parts, all are Nissan and Datsun...don't know about the performance! Can you suggest something? Thank you!!! The car is very happy!!! Look at the following photos!!! I love them!!!

Today I want to share you some photos I made yesterday, I went on a meeting and on way home I found a marvellous castle, so 1200 on the spotlights!!!

The car runs great, great sound, the water temperature holds at 90º and just on urban the pointer passes the middle...

About gas, I made about 320 km’s with 17 litres…I suppose it’s good!

Let’s see the photos!!!

PS: I changed the wheels…they are now the BWA original from the car! It makes the car sportive...

Hope you like it!!! 

Cumps.
Mário


















































































I think this is the best photo...I’m not Professional on the art of photographing, but this one is great!!!










The 2 buddies....


----------

